# Coat



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Are winter coats an absolute necessity? Sofie will just be going out for potty breaks, maybe a short romp n the snow and an occasional walk if the weather/temp is not freezing. If so, where is a good place to purchase the oat?.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Are winter coats an absolute necessity? Sofie will just be going out for potty breaks, maybe a short romp n the snow and an occasional walk if the weather/temp is not freezing. If so, where is a good place to purchase the oat?.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's only necessary if she seems cold! Kodi doesn't wear a coat when he just goes out to potty unless it's VERY cold (like single digits F) and windy. If we're going on a longer walk, and it's below freezing, he does wear a coat, because he's obviously more comfortable with one. The "built-in coat" of most havs is not very weather proof. They tend to wick up water, and wind can usually get right through, down to the skin. Also, because they're small, they don't have much body mass to protect against the cold.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I use more like a vest for mine. It doesn't get that cold here in Oregon but I think it helps.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a winter coat for Brody, but it gets ridiculously cold up here. It was around -30C this week and Brody was happy to have the coat. If it didn't get that cold, I wouldn't bother, but I'm not super big on clothes for dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> I have a winter coat for Brody, but it gets ridiculously cold up here. It was around -30C this week and Brody was happy to have the coat. If it didn't get that cold, I wouldn't bother, but I'm not super big on clothes for dogs.


I agree! Kodi doesn't ever wear clothes he doesn't need. I'm not into dress up either. Leashes, yes. I will admit to having a ridiculous leash collection. But not clothes!


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not one for dressing up their dog either but last year was a nightmare to get the huge snowballs that got formed onto Lincoln's coat (especially the legs/thighs). He LOVES the snow and romping around in it with the kids-- and living in northern new england that is how our next 5 months will be spent But, since it was so hard to get these snowballs off of him I looked into outerwear but there are very few with sleeves. I just ordered the Hurtta overalls (wanted to combat slush suit but 88 bucks is a bit much...) So, we'll see how it goes. I don't plan to put it on him for potty breaks- just when we plan to play outside for a while.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys dont wear coats or sweaters unless they are going to be outside a long time, or playing in the snow. Laila might wear one, only because she is so tiny and I keep her hair short - but otherwise, it really isnt necessary unless it is really cold. 

I had sweaters made for all my guys, with legs, for snow, simply to keep the "ice balls" down - and with Laila I put a coat on top. 
I think it depends on how cold and wet it is , and how long they are out in it.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Good information here. Where do you recommend I look to purchase a coat? I know the pet stores would have them, but usually limited styles. Any online sites?l I would prefer a moderate price range. My DH would probably have issues with a high end coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Good information here. Where do you recommend I look to purchase a coat? I know the pet stores would have them, but usually limited styles. Any online sites?l I would prefer a moderate price range. My DH would probably have issues with a high end coat.


Actually, Petco has a number of options, and they are among the cheapest you will find. There are a few makers of high quality coats on Etsy, but they are also more expensive. The advantage of going with hand made is that Havs are a funny shape. Not as long and narrow as a dachshund, but they don't fit off-the rack sizes very well either. usually, if it fits well AROUND the body, it's not long enough in the back.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Try www.royalfifi.net . Custom made, absolutely worth the extra money (IMHO). Comes from Europe, shipping included in price, email first to see what the wait time is.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Laurief said:


> My guys dont wear coats or sweaters unless they are going to be outside a long time, or playing in the snow. Laila might wear one, only because she is so tiny and I keep her hair short - but otherwise, it really isnt necessary unless it is really cold.
> 
> I had sweaters made for all my guys, with legs, for snow, simply to keep the "ice balls" down - and with Laila I put a coat on top.
> I think it depends on how cold and wet it is , and how long they are out in it.


Laurie those sweaters are so cute! Who made them?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a zillion sweater and coats from royal fifi. Her items are inexpensive and fabulous quality.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

misstray said:


> I have a winter coat for Brody, but it gets ridiculously cold up here. It was around -30C this week and Brody was happy to have the coat. If it didn't get that cold, I wouldn't bother, but I'm not super big on clothes for dogs.


I forgot to add, he does wear boots throughout the winter when there is snow and cold. He is very unhappy out in the cold without any foot protection, but he'll be quite happy out there with his boots on. They also keep the snowballs at bay. We tend to have the dry snow and not the really sticky stuff though.

Here's a picture of Brody all decked out in his winter gear, all ready to head home from work.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

misstray said:


> I forgot to add, he does wear boots throughout the winter when there is snow and cold. He is very unhappy out in the cold without any foot protection, but he'll be quite happy out there with his boots on. They also keep the snowballs at bay. We tend to have the dry snow and not the really sticky stuff though.
> 
> Here's a picture of Brody all decked out in his winter gear, all ready to head home from work.


He looks very comfortable in his cold weather gear. Is minus 30 degrees compatible with life?  The older I get, the farther away from cold I want to get.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We don't bother with the coats that much unless it is the wet snow. Then I throw on a cheap 6mos zip-up sweatshirt from Walmart on Jack. It keeps him from getting the major snowballs and completely soaked.

Jack loves winter. He plays outside until he is cold. Comes in to warm up and dry off only to go right back out. I keep him trimmed really short on the tummy and legs to minimize the snowballs.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Jesse has the www.hurttacollection.com in, Red,Blue and Black winter jacket, i bought them on e-bay from Japan, very fast shipping less than ten days, my cost is about $45.00 each with free shipping.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Eddie said:


> Jesse has the www.hurttacollection.com in, Red,Blue and Black winter jacket, i bought them on e-bay from Japan, very fast shipping less than ten days, my cost is about $45.00 each with free shipping.


Eddie, what size did you buy?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I also have the winter coats and fleeces from Hurtta. My guys have the 36cm and they are pretty big. They could have gone with the 33. I got the fleeces in the US and the US size 13 inch fit them great. My boys are 15 & 16 lbs and their back length is about 12".


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Hurrta overalls. We have had colld rain for the past 24 hours with another 12-18 hours expected. When Leo goes out his coat soaks up the rain like a sponge and then he gets chilled. I need a way to keep him dryer. Are the overalls designed to permit pottying?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Has anyone tried the Hurrta overalls. We have had colld rain for the past 24 hours with another 12-18 hours expected. When Leo goes out his coat soaks up the rain like a sponge and then he gets chilled. I need a way to keep him dryer. Are the overalls designed to permit pottying?


Nope never tried Hurrta but the lady that made my Vizsla PJs also makes custom made-parka's (water-repellant) ... just a suggestion.

http://www.handmadejammies.com/jammies/Warm_Parkas.html#10


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Betty. I will talk with her to see what she can do for us.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I tried them and there is a place to potty.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody's winter coat is a size 13" (33cm). When I first got it for him (2 winters ago) it was quite big on him. It was too long and he couldn't use the elastic straps that go on the back legs to keep the back of the jacket laying flat. I also had the strap that goes under and clips on the back tightened pretty short. 

Now, 2 years later the coat fits him really well. The elastic things that go on the back legs don't drag on the ground anymore and we can use them, the coat length is maybe just slightly a bit short...it doesn't go quite all the way to the base of his tail, and the body strap I haven't had to adjust that at all...so it's still adjusted pretty short, so he still has lots of room to bulk out. 

Brody is 12ish pounds..


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> I tried them and there is a place to potty.


Since you have tried the Hurrta overalls, how about the pros and cons?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The overalls where nice. Only problem is when I got my hurtta gear years ago they were only sold in Europe. So I had to pay 20.00 just in shipping costs. The size I ordered didn't fit. The legs were too short.
If they had fit, I think they would have been great.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Since you have tried the Hurrta overalls, how about the pros and cons?


Here are two state-side website that carry Hurtta's:

GWLittle: http://www.gwlittle.com/product/dog-overalls-outdoor-Hurtta-Collection/dog_coats_and_jackets

Gun Dog Supply: (We use this website for our Vizsla and the price is cheaper) http://www.gundogsupply.com/hurtta-outdoor-overalls.html

I still say check out Elisa from Canada, her parkas are custom-made to have a perfect fit. Price will run you the same as these.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Hurtta Winter Coat*

Jesse is 12.5 lbs the Hurtta size I bought for him is 42cm= 17inch lenght, it goes right to the base of his tail,it fits him real good and looks great, just make sure you get the right size.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cute pictures! I also have that coat in both red and black. The fleece coats are really nice too I just got an email from this company and some of the Hurrta gear is on sale for 50.00. The red fleece I have is on sale and it is so nice! The sale doesn't start until black friday and goes through the weekend.

http://www.eurodogdesigns.com/Hurtta-Outdoor-Overalls_p_67.html


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

So Linda, do you like the Hurta better, or the coats you got from royalfifi? We already have a coat from royalfifi, do we need one from Hurta too?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think you need as many as you can afford

I love the coats I got from Royalfifi. I find them to be more fashionable. I also think they fid like a glove and no off the rack coat is going to fit as well.

I like the hurrta coats for our hikes etc. Hurtta is more practical for outdoor hikes. They are breathable, waterproof and windproof. I also like that they have so many sizes, so one is bound to fit. If it is snowing, raining or extreme temperatures, I use the hurtta. I have both the winter coats and fleece jacket. I like them both and couldn't tell you which one I like better.

Here are some pictures. Fred in his royal fifi in the snow. His coat fits perfectly. Scudder in his Hurtta. This coats has a neck & waist adjustment so it also fits well.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

2 other coats to consider are the obtrack and foggy mountain. The foggy mt is probably the warmest coat. Bella is always cold. She wears her royal fife sweater under the foggy mt coat and is comfortable even inside! If your dog is not in a puppy cut I would not recommend this coat. It can matt the fur because it is lined with plush fleece.

The Obtrack is a light coat but it is wind proof


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

This is what my poor puppy looked like this morning after a short walk in wet heavy snow. Needless to say, I ordered a snowsuit for him on Etsey with coverage for all 4 legs. He was wearing a coat that just covered his body.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, where's the dog? Looks like one big giant snowball. I'm not looking forward to winter at all!


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

He loved the snow...until he got so weighed down he couldn't walk. LOL


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

mcleal said:


> This is what my poor puppy looked like this morning after a short walk in wet heavy snow. Needless to say, I ordered a snowsuit for him on Etsey with coverage for all 4 legs. He was wearing a coat that just covered his body.
> View attachment 70626


OMG I feel for ya having to get that mess cleaned up!


----------



## mcleal (Mar 30, 2013)

Actually cleanup was not hard. I sprayed him with warm water in the laundry tub. It was much easier than trying to get all the leaves and twigs out of his fur this past fall.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

My favorite coat to use in the Pacific Northwest is the *Kodiak Coat by PetRageous Designs*. It is a heavyweight, wind and waterproof coat with full chest coverage, Velcro back closure, reflective stitching, elastic leg straps, ID label, and leash opening.

http://www.petrageousdesigns.com/core/media/media.nl/id.25658/c.337099/.f?h=4fd7c8f2d1f08b1c603f

http://www.petrageousdesigns.com/core/media/media.nl/id.25661/c.337099/.f?h=3ac13e3c28fdf3ab5726

http://www.petrageousdesigns.com/core/media/media.nl/id.26143/c.337099/.f?h=55971683ecec5ce4ae71

http://www.petrageousdesigns.com/core/media/media.nl/id.25663/c.337099/.f?h=cac3b7b4b4ad3f83d770


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Those are some real nice coats..

The 3rd one - the Aqua/Grey plaid would look real nice on Vino.

I just check out the website http://www.petrageousdesigns.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.26796/.f I also like this one for Vino...


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What I like best about the Kodiak coat is how easy it is to put on and the great coverage across the chest & belly, which is key because Emmie picks up so many wet leaves and twigs on our walks; she's a little swifter. She wears the red and green plaid coats and looks adorable in both of them! 

I think Vino would love great in the aqua plaid print too! 

-Jeanne-


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

mcleal said:


> This is what my poor puppy looked like this morning after a short walk in wet heavy snow. Needless to say, I ordered a snowsuit for him on Etsey with coverage for all 4 legs. He was wearing a coat that just covered his body.
> View attachment 70626


Outrageous!!!! Lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> Those are some real nice coats..
> 
> The 3rd one - the Aqua/Grey plaid would look real nice on Vino.
> 
> I just check out the website http://www.petrageousdesigns.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.26796/.f I also like this one for Vino...


YES!!! You found it!!! This is Kodi's coat:

http://www.petrageousdesigns.com/s.nl/it.A/id.5360/.f

I LOVE this coat!!! I bought it locally at a boutique-type shop, and have never been able to find it again. It's easy to get on and off, and because the velcro closes ON TOP of the coat, you don't have to struggle with keeping their hair to of the velcro. It has a shiny lining, so that it doesn't mat a long coat, either.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like that coat! And it is on sale at Petsmart for 19.00!
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ferralID=63af5869-64dc-11e3-beb7-001b2166c2c0

Looks like they only have Small but that would probably be the size for most Hav's


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

You're welcome Karen. I provided the model name of the coat, the company that makes it, and pictures of the available colors so others could locate one themselves. I own 2 of them in Small and they're slightly big on Emmie who weighs 8.5 lbs. -Jeanne-


----------

